# how to build a carpet mill etc.



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

how to build a carpet mill or a slat mill,whats the diffrence and which one is easier to build,has to be mostly out of wood since i have no way of dealing with metal,are there any other workout machines that someone can build at home ??


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

two very different conditioning tools and even though they are both mills they are very far ends of each spectrum, a carpet mill is used for resistance therfore building up bulk and strength and a slatmill is great for wind and toning. what is it you want to gain for your dog? 
Both are very usefull tools but without a little knowledge and a willing dog you can easily ruin or even kill a good dog on a slatmill.
start em lightly and work up to it slowly.

You will find it hard to find anyone who will openly give you any plans for mills most people just go trial and error and they get better the more you make. There are places you can buy plans online for carpet mills but your better off just searching pics and figure it out for yourself. 
And making slatmills , well they are nearly an artform and i would recomend just buying one from someone who has made a new one or is upgrading.


----------



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

junkyard said:


> two very different conditioning tools and even though they are both mills they are very far ends of each spectrum, a carpet mill is used for resistance therfore building up bulk and strength and a slatmill is great for wind and toning. what is it you want to gain for your dog?
> Both are very usefull tools but without a little knowledge and a willing dog you can easily ruin or even kill a good dog on a slatmill.
> start em lightly and work up to it slowly.
> 
> ...


any ideas on how to turn the carpet into a belt,what should i use for the rollers at the end


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

depends on the carpet, some prefer to turn the carpet hessian up/pile down some dont some prefer the other way round. Stitching is a surefire way to succeed while i have heard of tape holding long enough even with the light friction the carpet wears quickly, personaly i use proper carpet glue and iron it together but it will last way longer than youl ever need. i have never made one but i was given one that i no longer have, it came with rollerskate wheels fitted into pvc tubing for the rollers that was roughend up to grip the carpet and spun free on the bearings, also make sure there is plenty of slack on the carpet you dont want it too tight that it damages the dog. From memory a good carpet mill should get at least two full rotations without a dog on it and thats pretty decent.

a friend had a slatmill that would spin more than ten rotations before it stopped and that was a great mill.

Do your research on using them and look at as many as you can before doing it and be carefull as i said a willing dog will run one till he is dead if you let him.
I was told you can hurt a dogs internals on carpet mills when not careful and can do back and shoulder damage depending on how the dog is tied onto the mill. 
Last thing you need is you pet dropping from kidney failure because you didnt know him inside and out.

Good luck!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I totally had the same idea in my head for the roller! Lol. At least now I know it works. Just gotta figure a way to motivate the dog 



junkyard said:


> depends on the carpet, some prefer to turn the carpet hessian up/pile down some dont some prefer the other way round. Stitching is a surefire way to succeed while i have heard of tape holding long enough even with the light friction the carpet wears quickly, personaly i use proper carpet glue and iron it together but it will last way longer than youl ever need. i have never made one but i was given one that i no longer have, it came with rollerskate wheels fitted into pvc tubing for the rollers that was roughend up to grip the carpet and spun free on the bearings, also make sure there is plenty of slack on the carpet you dont want it too tight that it damages the dog. From memory a good carpet mill should get at least two full rotations without a dog on it and thats pretty decent.
> 
> a friend had a slatmill that would spin more than ten rotations before it stopped and that was a great mill.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have helped make carpet mills and its not that hard. Frame it up and use plexiglass on the sides so the dog cant jump out. We used 4inch pvc pipe front and back at about a 30degree angle. We used laminated wood between the pvc to reduce surface tension. IT was a decent mill, especially for the money.

Slat mills take more work and more money but I love using them. You can also make a jenny for toning and conditioning and its a bit easier.


----------



## Metaphysical (Nov 29, 2011)

*advice?*

I've built a carpet mill for my girl, didn't really have any plans just bought some wood and materials and built it.

Now I'm trying to train her how to use it and also thinking about modifying it?

It seems too tight, also the rollers are empty and light, I think I need heavier rollers? maybe also bigger rollers?


----------



## shamuswood (Aug 7, 2013)

can u give some more deatale pleas i need to do it right the first time


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

this thread is quite a few years old... not sure if anyone who posted here is still active tho...


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I found this on YouTube on how to build a carpet mill:

Part 1: 



Part 2:


----------

